# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kabus Oy lopettaa linja-autojen valmistuksen

## Hatka

Kabus lopettanee linja-autojen valmistuksen ensi syksynä.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/kabus_oy_lopet...tuksen/7067952

----------


## Aleksi.K

Voisin kuvitella, että Villähteellä hyödyntään tästä. Tarvitsee KA-konserni kuitenkin autoja jatkossakin. Se että Kabus lopettaa valmistuksen ei tuo iloa matkustajille kun ehkä 30 vuoden päästä jolloin viimenen metsäpietilän tekele on paalattu..

----------


## Eppu

Jutussa kerrottiin että valmistavat vielä tuotannossa olevan pikavuoroautosarjan loppuun. Eli ilmeisesti lopulta tätä KC-6 -mallia ei sitten niin montaa yksilöä olekaan tulossa kuin aiemmin uumoiltiin, vai kuinka?
 :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

"Kabuksen tehtäväksi jää yhtiön valmistamien linja-autojen korikorjaukset  ja konsernin linja-autoliikennettä palvelemien erilaisten teknisten  kehitysprojektien hoitaminen."

Tarkoittavatkohan tekniset kehitysprojektit esimerkiksi jousen asentamista kaasupolkimien alle, radion poistamista, kuljettajan sivuikkunan umpinaistamista ja oikeanlaisten pölykapseleiden asennusta muualta hankittaviin busseihin.  :Laughing:

----------


## Sakke100

Hyvä kuitenkin, että lupaavat tehdä uuden pika-Kabus sarjan valmiiksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Hyvä kuitenkin, että lupaavat tehdä uuden pika-Kabus sarjan valmiiksi.


Montakohan näitä nyt sitten tehdään? Luulisi ettei kovin montaa ehditä väsätä jos syksyllä pitäisi olla valmista. Olisko kymmenkunta kappaletta tai korkeintaan vähän päälle? Ei taida kuitenkaan olla kyse samoista määristä mitä alunperin suunnittelivat.

----------


## Karosa

> Montakohan näitä nyt sitten tehdään?


Mistähän uutisesta luin, että niitä tehdään viisi kappaletta.

----------


## Sakke100

> Mistähän uutisesta luin, että niitä tehdään viisi kappaletta.


Etelä-Suomen Sanomat uutisoi viidestä kappaleesta: http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/talous/201...at-ilman-tyota

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mistähän uutisesta luin, että niitä tehdään viisi kappaletta.


Että peräti 5 kappaletta.. Paljonkos tulee kehitystyölle hintaa per auto? Eikös ne tuota projektia jonkin aikaa valmistelleet?

----------


## Sakke100

> Että peräti 5 kappaletta.. Paljonkos tulee kehitystyölle hintaa per auto? Eikös ne tuota projektia jonkin aikaa valmistelleet?



Nyt pitäs olla joku tietovuotajasnowden se kertomaan  :Cool:

----------


## iiko

> Nyt pitäs olla joku tietovuotajasnowden se kertomaan


Ainakin se proto on sen näköinen häkkyrä, ettei varmaan ihan kamalasti maksanut kehitystyö. No, jälkiviisaana voi tietysti pohtia, olisiko tilanteeseen vaikuttanut se, että joskus olisi suostuttu myymään muillekin niitä autoja? Tosin silloin olisi varmaan pitänyt myös suunnitella jotain sellaista, joka myös kelpaisi muille. Onhan tietty ainakin noiden kaupunkibussi ihan asiallisen tuntuinen kulkine ainakin näin matkustajan kannalta..

----------


## SlaverioT

Olen pidätellyt kommenttiani Kabus-pikavuoroautoista, mutta nyt kun edesmeno varmaa...

Kokemukset pääasiassa 2-tieltä ja TC-6Z3/7300 mallista matkustajana:
+ Lattia nousee loivasti aina auton perälle. Sisääntulo laukun kanssa jotenkin vain helppoa portaista huolimatta.
+ Istuimet leveitä ja vielä käsinojat upotettu ulkoseinään. Lisäksi penkit sovitettu pystypalkkien suhteen. Ja jalkatilaa löytyy.
+ Tavarahyllyt avoimet ja tilavat ilman turhia luukkuja.
+ Selkeys ja kliinisyys. Ei turhaan kangasta.

Toki samoja ominaisuuksia saa muihin koreihin, mutta yleensä pikavuoroautot lähes yksi yhteen tilausajokaluston kanssa, mikä sinällään harmi. Negatiivinen liittyy samoihin asioihin kuin muillakin eli esim. jousitus olematon ja penkit jopa liian pehmeät.

----------


## Eppu

Voisinpa veikata, että nämä maailmankaikkeuden viimeiset Kabus -linja-autot sijoitetaan Lahteen ja mahdollisesti muutama Satakuntaan. Näin siksi, että matka tuonne 10 henkilöä työllistävään "merkkihuoltoon" on sitten lyhyt, Porvoossa, Kuopiossa ja Jyväskylässä näitä ei varmaankaan tarvita ja Lappi on aiemminkin säästynyt tämän merkkisiltä busseilta. Lisäksi Lahdessa on liuta entisiä Sukuloita (ym.) joiden elo alkaa olla ehtoopuolella. Samoin Satakunnasta löytyy 90-luvun Carruksia ynnä muita, jotka ovat samankaltaisessa tilanteessa.

----------


## Sakke100

> Porvoossa, Kuopiossa ja Jyväskylässä näitä ei varmaankaan tarvita ja Lappi on aiemminkin säästynyt tämän merkkisiltä busseilta. Lisäksi Lahdessa on liuta entisiä Sukuloita (ym.) joiden elo alkaa olla ehtoopuolella. Samoin Satakunnasta löytyy 90-luvun Carruksia ynnä muita, jotka ovat samankaltaisessa tilanteessa.


Jospa näistä tulisikin keskimoottorisia rahtiperäbusseja pohjoiseen sekä Lappia-Expressiin. Porin ja Lahden pikavuorotarpeisiin saisi sopivia pikavuoroautoja muiltakin valmistajilta. 

Kohtahan sen sitten näkee  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

> Jospa näistä tulisikin keskimoottorisia rahtiperäbusseja pohjoiseen sekä Lappia-Expressiin. Porin ja Lahden pikavuorotarpeisiin saisi sopivia pikavuoroautoja muiltakin valmistajilta. 
> 
> Kohtahan sen sitten näkee


Noista kun tekisi heti uutena sen viimeisen Kuopion DD-moottorisen rahti-Kabusin kaltaisia vempeleitä max. 9:llä matkustajapaikalla, niin pääsisivät vuosiksi ansionsa mukaiseen ajoon. Jonnekin, missä kyydissä kulkee vain "hiljaista kuormaa" joka ei itse kyytiin kävele/nouse.

Koska näin ei valitettavasti kuitenkaan luultavimmin käy, niin eiköhän ne sijoiteta kaikki yhteen ja samaan toimipisteeseen. Ei tarvitse opettaa kuin yhden varikon henkilökunta pärjäämään keksintöjen kanssa  :Smile:

----------


## Rehtori

> Noista kun tekisi heti uutena sen viimeisen Kuopion DD-moottorisen rahti-Kabusin kaltaisia vempeleitä max. 9:llä matkustajapaikalla, niin pääsisivät vuosiksi ansionsa mukaiseen ajoon. Jonnekin, missä kyydissä kulkee vain "hiljaista kuormaa" joka ei itse kyytiin kävele/nouse.
> 
> Koska näin ei valitettavasti kuitenkaan luultavimmin käy, niin eiköhän ne sijoiteta kaikki yhteen ja samaan toimipisteeseen. Ei tarvitse opettaa kuin yhden varikon henkilökunta pärjäämään keksintöjen kanssa


Viime sunnuntaina näin rahtiperällisen 9700:n ajelevan Lahdenväylää pohjoiseen Mäntsälän kohdilla Swebussin väreissä. Saattaa tietysti tuokin löytää tiensä johonkin Kabuskaupunkiin.

----------


## Kani

> Noista kun tekisi heti uutena sen viimeisen Kuopion DD-moottorisen rahti-Kabusin kaltaisia vempeleitä max. 9:llä matkustajapaikalla, niin pääsisivät vuosiksi ansionsa mukaiseen ajoon. Jonnekin, missä kyydissä kulkee vain "hiljaista kuormaa" joka ei itse kyytiin kävele/nouse.


Tätä kommenttia en ymmärrä yhtään. Nimenomaan matkustajien kannalta maantiekabusit ovat olleet varsin miellyttäviä. Ymmärrän, jos jollakin kuljettajalla on erilainen näkemys, mutta on outoa sekoittaa "kävelevä kuorma" tähän.

----------


## Sakke100

> Noista kun tekisi heti uutena sen viimeisen Kuopion DD-moottorisen rahti-Kabusin kaltaisia vempeleitä max. 9:llä matkustajapaikalla, niin pääsisivät vuosiksi ansionsa mukaiseen ajoon. Jonnekin, missä kyydissä kulkee vain "hiljaista kuormaa" joka ei itse kyytiin kävele/nouse.
> 
> Koska näin ei valitettavasti kuitenkaan luultavimmin käy, niin eiköhän ne sijoiteta kaikki yhteen ja samaan toimipisteeseen. Ei tarvitse opettaa kuin yhden varikon henkilökunta pärjäämään keksintöjen kanssa



No jopas on hämmästyttävän pahansuopaa ja ennakkoluuloista puhetta, mikä ei mitenkään anna kirjoittajastaan uskottavaa vaikutelmaa. Kyseisestä autosta ei edes vielä ole julkisia ajo-/matkustuskokemuksia tai tarkempia teknisiä tietoja   :Rolling Eyes: 

Toivottavasti Bussiammattilainen-lehteen tulee se lupailtu Kabusin koeajo, jotta saataisiin lukea asiallista tekstiä  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

> Tätä kommenttia en ymmärrä yhtään. Nimenomaan matkustajien kannalta maantiekabusit ovat olleet varsin miellyttäviä. Ymmärrän, jos jollakin kuljettajalla on erilainen näkemys, mutta on outoa sekoittaa "kävelevä kuorma" tähän.


Saat vapaasti olla myös ymmärtämättä. Itse en osaa pitää pomputtavalla jousituksella varustettua, karun "kliinistä" ja liian pehmeillä penkeillä varustettua alumiiniputkea "varsin miellyttävänä". Korostan, että kirjoitan nyt tästä toistaiseksi uusimmasta, Cummins-koneisesta mallista joita on tehty sekä sileästä, että aaltopellistä. Kirjoitan myös ihan omasta matkustuskokemuksestani, en kaverilta kuultuna. Kavereilta on tullut kuultua niitä kuljettajakokemuksia, joita en viitsi tähän kirjoittaa...

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko muuten mitään tietoa koska Kabus-merkkisten kaupunkibussien aika on kokonaan ohi (TC-6A4 ja 4A4 mallit)? minkä ikäisinä Kabussit poistetaan yleensä?

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko muuten mitään tietoa koska Kabus-merkkisten kaupunkibussien aika on kokonaan ohi (TC-6A4 ja 4A4 mallit)? minkä ikäisinä Kabussit poistetaan yleensä?


Ei sitä ikinä tiedä, varmaan sitten kun jokaisessa kaupungissa on tiukat vaatimukset.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ei sitä ikinä tiedä, varmaan sitten kun jokaisessa kaupungissa on tiukat vaatimukset.


Ainakin Jyväskylän Liikenteen kaikki Kabussit ovat vm.2006, joten en ihmettele jos ne poistuvat lähiaikoina. En usko että kuljettajatkaan niistä hirveesti tykkää. Tällä hetkellä Kabusseja taitaa olla eniten Oulussa ja Kuopiossa, eli sinne Kabus-fanin kannattaa suunnata. Ymmärtääkseni uusimmat TC:t ovat just siellä.

----------


## Eppu

> Ainakin Jyväskylän Liikenteen kaikki Kabussit ovat vm.2006, joten en ihmettele jos ne poistuvat lähiaikoina. En usko että kuljettajatkaan niistä hirveesti tykkää. Tällä hetkellä Kabusseja taitaa olla eniten Oulussa ja Kuopiossa, eli sinne Kabus-fanin kannattaa suunnata. Ymmärtääkseni uusimmat TC:t ovat just siellä.


Uusin katuri-Kabus löytyy Porvoosta; IJX-397 (#10) on rekisteröity 2011-05-20 joten sillä on ikää vasta reilut 8 vuotta. Tätä edeltävät yksilöt toimitettiin niinikään Porvooseen sekä Kuopioon, mutta uusimmat oululaiset eivät kovin paljoa vanhempia ole. 
Uskoisin ettei kabuseista ihan heti eroon päästä. Ne ovat käsittääkseni polttoainetaloudellisia busseja. Vanhimmasta päästä varmaan niitä toki alkaa lähiaikoina poistumaan joitakin mutta paikkakunnilla joilla kalustovaatimuksia ei ole tai ne ovat löysät, saatetaan kabusitkin ajaa loppuun. Eiköhän useampi vuosi vielä niiden kanssa mene...

----------


## Ivecomies

> Uusin katuri-Kabus löytyy Porvoosta; IJX-397 (#10) on rekisteröity 2011-05-20 joten sillä on ikää vasta reilut 8 vuotta. Tätä edeltävät yksilöt toimitettiin niinikään Porvooseen sekä Kuopioon, mutta uusimmat oululaiset eivät kovin paljoa vanhempia ole. 
> Uskoisin ettei kabuseista ihan heti eroon päästä. Ne ovat käsittääkseni polttoainetaloudellisia busseja. Vanhimmasta päästä varmaan niitä toki alkaa lähiaikoina poistumaan joitakin mutta paikkakunnilla joilla kalustovaatimuksia ei ole tai ne ovat löysät, saatetaan kabusitkin ajaa loppuun. Eiköhän useampi vuosi vielä niiden kanssa mene...


JyLin Kabussit ovat vanhimmat edelleen käytössä olevat Kabus TC:t, joten Jyväskylä taitaa olla ensimmäinen KA-kaupunki, missä noista "Kabus-painajaisista" päästään eroon. Jyväskylässä Kabussien määrä on muutenkin vähentynyt. Ymmärtääkseni osa Koskilinjojen Kabusseista ovat entisiä Jyväskyläläisiä, jotka ovat kai siirretty sieltä Ouluun, kun JyLi on uusinut kalustoaan.

----------


## Mikko121

> JyLin Kabussit ovat vanhimmat edelleen käytössä olevat Kabus TC:t, joten Jyväskylä taitaa olla ensimmäinen KA-kaupunki, missä noista "Kabus-painajaisista" päästään eroon. Jyväskylässä Kabussien määrä on muutenkin vähentynyt. Ymmärtääkseni osa Koskilinjojen Kabusseista ovat entisiä Jyväskyläläisiä, jotka ovat kai siirretty sieltä Ouluun, kun JyLi on uusinut kalustoaan.


Jyväskylän Kabussien käyttöikä päättyy parin vuoden sisällä Linkkiliikenteessä. Tuolloin ne ovat 15-vuotiaita jolloin niille voinee löytää käyttöä nykyisten ehtojen mukaisesti Porvoosta tai Raumalta. Tämä ei tietenkään välttämättä tarkoita että Jyväskylä jäisi kabussitta sillä muiden kaupunkien tilanne voi aiheuttaa uudempien siirtymistä.

Oulun Kabus-kalusto koostuu Koskilinjoille alunperin tulleista Kabusseista, sekä Lahdesta, Jyväskylästä sekä Kuopiosta vuonna 2014 tulleista autoista. Näitä siirtyneitä autoja on kymmeniä. Myös hieman myöhemmin Jyväskylästä siirtyi vielä kolme 2011-mallista robotti-Kabussia.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ite olen kauan miettinyt miksei Kabus TC-autoja ole varustettu perinteisellä ZF- tai Voith-vaihteistolla, vaan jollain ZF Astronic-puoliautomaattivaihteistolla, mikä sopii paljon paremmin kaukoliikennebusseihin, eikä se tunnu kovinkaan mukavalta kaupunkibusseissa. Must vaikuttaa vähän siltä että väärä vaihteistovalinta on yks tekijä siihen, että Kabusseja moititaan niin paljon. Jos ne olis valmistettu ihan perinteisellä ZF:llä tai Voithilla niinkuin muut bussit, niin uskon että niistä tykättäis ainakin vähän enemmän kuin nyt. Kun esim. jo poistunutta TM-6Z2 mallia valmistettiin tavallisella ZF-vaihteistolla, niin miksei Kabus voinut valmistaa sitä samaa vaihteistoa myös uudemmille paikurimalleilleen? ZF*Astronic ei vaan ole suunniteltu kaupunkiliikennebusseihin...  :Tongue:

----------


## Melamies

> Ite olen kauan miettinyt miksei Kabus TC-autoja ole varustettu perinteisellä ZF- tai Voith-vaihteistolla, vaan jollain ZF Astronic-puoliautomaattivaihteistolla, mikä sopii paljon paremmin kaukoliikennebusseihin, eikä se tunnu kovinkaan mukavalta kaupunkibusseissa. Must vaikuttaa vähän siltä että väärä vaihteistovalinta on yks tekijä siihen, että Kabusseja moititaan niin paljon. Jos ne olis valmistettu ihan perinteisellä ZF:llä tai Voithilla niinkuin muut bussit, niin uskon että niistä tykättäis ainakin vähän enemmän kuin nyt. Kun esim. jo poistunutta TM-6Z2 mallia valmistettiin tavallisella ZF-vaihteistolla, niin miksei Kabus voinut valmistaa sitä samaa vaihteistoa myös uudemmille paikurimalleilleen? ZF*Astronic ei vaan ole suunniteltu kaupunkiliikennebusseihin...


Oletan, että robottilootalla haettiin parempaa polttoainetaloutta. Ehkäpä se oli myös oikeaa automaattia edullisempi hankintahinnaltaan. Tosin robottilootalla varustettuja kaupunkimalleja tehtiin niin vähän, että kyseessä saattoi olla ihan vaan kokeilu. SLHS:n vieraillessa Kabusin tuotantolinjalla (vaikka kyseessä oli pieni valmistaja, näen tuotantolinjan oikeana sanana) oli silloin isäntänä Martti Tommola. Asennusta kaupunkibussiin odotti Allisonin automaattiloota. Se oli valmistettu Unkarissa. Tämä kävi ilmi kun joku kysyi Tommolalta mistä ne tulevat. Tommola vastasi, että USA:sta, mutta kysyjä huomasikin merkinnän Unkarista valmistusmaana ja tämän joutui myös hämmästynyt Tommola toteamaan samaisesta merkinnästä. Kabus käytti myös Allisonia aikaisemmin, kun käytettyjen Volvo-alustojen alkuperäinen vaihteisto korvattiin automaatilla ja alustat saivat päälleen Kabusin korin.

Veolia/Transdev kokeili muutamassa bussissaan oikean automaatin korvaamista Volvon I-shiftillä. En tiedä kenen aloitteesta tämä kokeilu syntyi, mutta kuulin ruuhkissa matelun olleen liikaa I-shiftin kytkimelle. KA-yhtymään palatakseni; Porvoon Liikenteelle uutena tulleet, lähinna Helsingin linjoille hankitut,  9700S-Volvot ovat kaikki tietääkseni oikealla automaatilla, tässä tapauksessa ZF:llä. Ehkäpä sen arvioitiin olevat I-shiftiä parempi vaihtoehto linjoille, jotka ovat kuitenkin paljolti kaupungissa ajamista, vaikka maantietä tai moottoritietä mennäänkin kaupungista toiseen siirryttäessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ivecomies, kyllähän uusinta kaupunki-Kabusia valmistettiin iso määrä usean vuoden aikana perinteisellä, hydraulismekaanisella täysautomaatilla. Vaihteiston merkki ei kuitenkaan ollut Voith eikä ZF, vaan Allison. Vasta viimeisinä vuosina tehdyissä yksilöissä oli aiempana mainittu robottivaihteisto, joka vastaa toimintaperiaatteeltaan aika lailla vaikkapa Volvo i-shiftiä.

Melamiehelle muistutan, että Volvon hybrideissä on kuitenkin tämä robottivaihteisto. Ja ne on tarkoitettu nimenomaan kaupunki- ja lähiliikenteeseen. Itse en tätä robottia pidä kovin miellyttävänä laitteena matkustajakokemuksieni perusteella ("pykältää" koko ajan...).

----------


## Pulustaja

Niin, onko niitä robottivaihteisia Kabuseja tehty noin kymmenisen yhteensä? Todella pienestä määrästä puhutaan. 

Oulussa on tosiaan kokonaiset 75 Kabusia. Tosin Koskilinjoilta poistuu n. 30 auton kokonaisuus ensi syksystä lähtien, joten oletettavasti myös Kabuseja uudelleensijoitetaan muihin yksiköihin. Itse asiassa Oulussa tulee 23.10.2019 täyteen 10 vuotta Kabus-aikaa, sillä ensimmäiset TC4A4:t aloittivat liikennöinnin juuri 23.10.2009.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Veolia/Transdev kokeili muutamassa bussissaan oikean automaatin korvaamista Volvon I-shiftillä. En tiedä kenen aloitteesta tämä kokeilu syntyi, mutta kuulin ruuhkissa matelun olleen liikaa I-shiftin kytkimelle.


Juu, Veoliat #516-#520 tuli I-shiftillä koska ne tulivat linjoille 147-150, joiden reiteillä ajettiin pitkä pätkä Länsiväylää.

----------


## Mikko121

> Niin, onko niitä robottivaihteisia Kabuseja tehty noin kymmenisen yhteensä? Todella pienestä määrästä puhutaan. 
> 
> Oulussa on tosiaan kokonaiset 75 Kabusia. Tosin Koskilinjoilta poistuu n. 30 auton kokonaisuus ensi syksystä lähtien, joten oletettavasti myös Kabuseja uudelleensijoitetaan muihin yksiköihin. Itse asiassa Oulussa tulee 23.10.2019 täyteen 10 vuotta Kabus-aikaa, sillä ensimmäiset TC4A4:t aloittivat liikennöinnin juuri 23.10.2009.



Olisko robotteja 11 kappaletta? Kuusi Oulussa ja viisi Porvoossa?

Kabussien sijoittelu saattaa tosiaan muuttua lähivuosina. Ikärajat antavat esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä vielä useita vuosia myöten ja Jyväskylästäkin löytyy lähivuosina poistettavia 2005 ja 2006-mallisia autoja melko paljon (vajaa 30kpl). Porvoossa ja Raumalla ei ikärajoja ole toistaiseksi. Kelpaisi kai ne HSL-liikenteeseenkin? Olikohan niin, että jokusia Kabusseja on myös päivitetty Euro-kutosiksi, jolloin niille voisi kyllä povata vielä vuosien käyttöikää?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Olisko robotteja 11 kappaletta? Kuusi Oulussa ja viisi Porvoossa?
> 
> Kabussien sijoittelu saattaa tosiaan muuttua lähivuosina. Ikärajat antavat esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä vielä useita vuosia myöten ja Jyväskylästäkin löytyy lähivuosina poistettavia 2005 ja 2006-mallisia autoja melko paljon (vajaa 30kpl). Porvoossa ja Raumalla ei ikärajoja ole toistaiseksi. Kelpaisi kai ne HSL-liikenteeseenkin? Olikohan niin, että jokusia Kabusseja on myös päivitetty Euro-kutosiksi, jolloin niille voisi kyllä povata vielä vuosien käyttöikää?


Juu, kylhän ne sopis ihan hyvin myös HSL-alueelle, vaikkeivät mitään komistuksia olekaan. Varsinkin Helbin keskustalinjoille. Ois mielenkiintoista sit kuulla Helbin kuljettajien kokemukset noista rumiluksista. Vaikken ole ite mikään Kabussien ystävä tai kannattaja, niin eihän se Kabus TC nyt mikään hassumpi näky olis Helsingin keskustalinjoilla. Varsinkin vara-auton roolissa...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pari Kabusia on liikkunut tänäkin vuonna Espoossa, ja pian niillä alkavat työt Helsingissä linjalla 55. Ja mitä ihmeen Kabuseja ne sellaiset sitten ovat? Ihan näitä konversio-Linkkereitähän ne. Ajoneuvorekisterissähän ne elävät edelleen Kabuseina.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Pari Kabusia on liikkunut tänäkin vuonna Espoossa, ja pian niillä alkavat työt Helsingissä linjalla 55. Ja mitä ihmeen Kabuseja ne sellaiset sitten ovat? Ihan näitä konversio-Linkkereitähän ne. Ajoneuvorekisterissähän ne elävät edelleen Kabuseina.



Ja on muuten uskomattoman ruma auto esteettisesti tuo Linkker/Kabus.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ja on muuten uskomattoman ruma auto esteettisesti tuo Linkker/Kabus.


Rehellisesti sanottuna kaikki Kabussit ovat todella rumiluksia. Jopa VDL Citea LLE tai Solaris Urbino ovat komeempia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ja on muuten uskomattoman ruma auto esteettisesti tuo Linkker/Kabus.


Makuasioita. Linkkerin malli on rohkea ja ajaton siinä mielessä että se ei seuraa pintamuotia. sopii siten erittäin hyvin busseihin. Ja ilmeisesti esimerkiksi ajovalon umpio on huomattavasti edullisempi.

----------


## jeesus

Sais tulla mun puolesta kyllä Solariksia, Volvoja tai Scanioita Kabusien tilalle Ouluun. Hirviä melu ja tärinä sisällä, huonoimpia busseja millä oon matkustanut ikinä.

----------


## Eppu

> Juu, Veoliat #516-#520 tuli I-shiftillä koska ne tulivat linjoille 147-150, joiden reiteillä ajettiin pitkä pätkä Länsiväylää.


Ja nyt niillä ajellaan varsin usein pitkää pätkää Hervannan valtaväylää  :Smile: 

Mitä vielä tulee kabuseista mieleen, niin ainakin itse jopa voisin sanoa tykkääväni tämän viimeisen sarjan autoista. Ainoa pieni miinus niissä on sisään kantautuva moottorimelu joka ei varsinaisesti häiritse mutta on kuitenkin suurempi kuin vaikkapa volvon tai scanian pikavuorobussissa. Tämä siis matkustajan mielipide...

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Juu, Veoliat #516-#520 tuli I-shiftillä koska ne tulivat linjoille 147-150, joiden reiteillä ajettiin pitkä pätkä Länsiväylää.


Tähän pieni korjaus niin Veoliat #514-#520 tulivat I-shiftillä ja #500-#513, #521-#522  ZF Ecomatilla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Sais tulla mun puolesta kyllä Solariksia, Volvoja tai Scanioita Kabusien tilalle Ouluun. Hirviä melu ja tärinä sisällä, huonoimpia busseja millä oon matkustanut ikinä.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä sun kanssas. Jopa VDL on auto, jos vertailukohteeksi pistetään "Kakkabus". Ne saattaa toki toimia ihan hyvin vara-autojen roolissa, jos vaikka joku Volvo/Scania/VDL menee rikki jne. Ite en usko että kuljettajatkaan noista rumiluksista hirveesti tykkää, kun talossa on paljon parempaakin kalustoa. Omasta mielestä se on vain hyvä asia ettei Kabus ole koskaan valmistanut telibusseja, sillä jos joidenkin Kabusseilla ajettavien linjojen uusiin sopimuksiin vaaditaan enimmäkseen telibusseja, vähenee Kabus-painajaisten käyttö huomattavasti. Ite toivon että Jyväskylässä yhä useammalle linjalle vaadittais telibusseja. Ainakin ne Citywidet on ihan mukavia matkustaa ja kuljettajatkin vaikuttaa tykkäävän...

----------


## Mikko121

> Olen täysin samaa mieltä sun kanssas. Jopa VDL on auto, jos vertailukohteeksi pistetään "Kakkabus". Ne saattaa toki toimia ihan hyvin vara-autojen roolissa, jos vaikka joku Volvo/Scania/VDL menee rikki jne. Ite en usko että kuljettajatkaan noista rumiluksista hirveesti tykkää, kun talossa on paljon parempaakin kalustoa. Omasta mielestä se on vain hyvä asia ettei Kabus ole koskaan valmistanut telibusseja, sillä jos joidenkin Kabusseilla ajettavien linjojen uusiin sopimuksiin vaaditaan enimmäkseen telibusseja, vähenee Kabus-painajaisten käyttö huomattavasti. Ite toivon että Jyväskylässä yhä useammalle linjalle vaadittais telibusseja. Ainakin ne Citywidet on ihan mukavia matkustaa ja kuljettajatkin vaikuttaa tykkäävän...


Mä en ihan täysin ymmärrä tuota Kabusin dissaamista. Ei sillä etteikö kyseisessä värkissä olisi noita negatiivisiakin ominaisuuksia, mutta kyllähän kunnossa olevan Kabussin matkustusmukavuus on parempi kuin esimerkiksi VDL:n. Se että linja-auto ei ole mikään kedon kaunein kukkanen ulkoa tai sisältäkään tai että äänieristyksessä olisi parantamisen varaa ei kuitenkaan tee siitä käyttökelvotonta. Ymmärtääkseni Kabusseilla on Kabuskaupungeissa vuosien saatossa siirrelty lukematon määrä ihmisiä paikasta toiseen ilman sen suurempaa kärsimystä. Ja tiemmä polttoainettakin on kulunut tähän vähemmän kuin joillain muilla autoilla olisi mennyt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Omasta mielestäni kaikilla Lahdessa olevilla Allisonilla varustetuilla katuri-Kabuseilla ajaa mielellään ja yleensä ilman ongelmia. Ne on helppoja ajaa, ajomukavuuskin kärsii lähinnä miljoonan istutun penkin vuoksi. En tosin vertaa niitä Volvo- tai Scania-teleihin, vaan samaan kokoluokkaan kuuluvaan VDL Citea LLE-120:een, jonka Kabus voittaa mennen tullen.

Kaukoautot ovat sitten erikseen, mutta ei niilläkään ajaminen erityisesti poikkea muista merkeistä.

----------


## Wreith

Kabusseista itsellä on hyvin vähän kokemusta, mutta kun kuopiossa niillä matkusti nii olivat kyllä äänekkäitä, ja tärisivät siihen malliin kuin vetelisivät viimeisiä kilometrejä. Noista KAbus/Linkker autoista on sitte vähän enemän kokemusta ja niistä voin sanoa että jousituksessa on jotain mätää mikä aiheuttaa matkustajan kannallta hyvin epämukavan kyydin. Kun tulee vähän jyrkempikin mutka jossain niin koko bussi tilttaa 35 astetta niin että meinaa tippua penkiltä ja tähän ei auta edes grammerin pehmeämmät penkit...

----------


## jeesus

> Mä en ihan täysin ymmärrä tuota Kabusin dissaamista. Ei sillä etteikö kyseisessä värkissä olisi noita negatiivisiakin ominaisuuksia, mutta kyllähän kunnossa olevan Kabussin matkustusmukavuus on parempi kuin esimerkiksi VDL:n. Se että linja-auto ei ole mikään kedon kaunein kukkanen ulkoa tai sisältäkään tai että äänieristyksessä olisi parantamisen varaa ei kuitenkaan tee siitä käyttökelvotonta. Ymmärtääkseni Kabusseilla on Kabuskaupungeissa vuosien saatossa siirrelty lukematon määrä ihmisiä paikasta toiseen ilman sen suurempaa kärsimystä. Ja tiemmä polttoainettakin on kulunut tähän vähemmän kuin joillain muilla autoilla olisi mennyt.


Kabuseissa tais kyllä olla hieman parempi polttoainekulutus, mutta sanoisin että ainakin näissä Oulun VDL:issä matkustusmukavuus oman kokemuksen mukaan on kyllä huomattavasti paljon parempi. Aamuisin kyllä huomaa, että ei nämä Kabusit ja VDL:t matkustajakapasiteetin puolesta riitä.

----------


## Ivecomies

Minkä takia Kabus TC:tä valmistettiin jollain Allison-vaihteistolla, mikä ei ole ymmärtääkseni tänä päivänä (tai ole ollut edes koko 2000-luvulla) kovin yleinen kaupunkibusseissa? miksei ne valmistettu suositummalla ZF:llä tai Voithilla, jotka ovat paljon yleisempiä ja käytetympiä kaupunkibusseissa? ite vain tiedän että Allison-vaihteistoa käytettiin aikoinaan joissakin Wiima K202-autoissa (ja mahdollisesti myös muissa), mut muuten Allison on itelleni (ja varmaan myös monelle muulle nuoremmalle sukupolvelle) täysin tuntematon vaihteisto. Ite en ainakaan tunnistaisi Allisonia äänen perusteella samalla tavalla kuin tutuiksi tulleet ZF ja Voith.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Minkä takia Kabus TC:tä valmistettiin jollain Allison-vaihteistolla, mikä ei ole ymmärtääkseni tänä päivänä (tai ole ollut edes koko 2000-luvulla) kovin yleinen kaupunkibusseissa? miksei ne valmistettu suositummalla ZF:llä tai Voithilla, jotka ovat paljon yleisempiä ja käytetympiä kaupunkibusseissa? ite vain tiedän että Allison-vaihteistoa käytettiin aikoinaan joissakin Wiima K202-autoissa (ja mahdollisesti myös muissa), mut muuten Allison on itelleni (ja varmaan myös monelle muulle nuoremmalle sukupolvelle) täysin tuntematon vaihteisto. Ite en ainakaan tunnistaisi Allisonia äänen perusteella samalla tavalla kuin tutuiksi tulleet ZF ja Voith.


ZF on ollut kyllä melkoisen yleinen jo K202 ajoista.

----------


## Melamies

> Minkä takia Kabus TC:tä valmistettiin jollain Allison-vaihteistolla, mikä ei ole ymmärtääkseni tänä päivänä (tai ole ollut edes koko 2000-luvulla) kovin yleinen kaupunkibusseissa? miksei ne valmistettu suositummalla ZF:llä tai Voithilla, jotka ovat paljon yleisempiä ja käytetympiä kaupunkibusseissa? ite vain tiedän että Allison-vaihteistoa käytettiin aikoinaan joissakin Wiima K202-autoissa (ja mahdollisesti myös muissa), mut muuten Allison on itelleni (ja varmaan myös monelle muulle nuoremmalle sukupolvelle) täysin tuntematon vaihteisto. Ite en ainakaan tunnistaisi Allisonia äänen perusteella samalla tavalla kuin tutuiksi tulleet ZF ja Voith.


Kabus pystyi ostamaan sellaisia komponentteja kuin halusi ja myös osti. Allison oli ainakin silloin paras automaattiloota.

----------


## Neoplan

Onkohan yhtäkään Kabusia myyty Koiviston Auto-konsernin ulkopuolelle?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onkohan yhtäkään Kabusia myyty Koiviston Auto-konsernin ulkopuolelle?


SLHS:llä on Gardner-Kabus, mutta se on lahjoitettu.

Kabus on kuitenkin tehty palvelemaan KA-konsernin tarpeita, niin miksi niitä olisi muilla liikennöitsijöillä?

----------


## Star 701

> Onkohan yhtäkään Kabusia myyty Koiviston Auto-konsernin ulkopuolelle?


Käsittääkseni ei. Kaikki mitkä ovat menneet poistoon niin ovat järjestelmällisesti menneet purkuun..

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaikki mitkä ovat menneet poistoon niin ovat järjestelmällisesti menneet purkuun..


Ehkä tämä on tulkintakysymys, mutta HTF-607 ja HTF-614 lienevät siirtyneet - isojen muutostöiden jälkeen - konsernin ulkopuolelle ajoon.

----------


## eemeli113

> Ehkä tämä on tulkintakysymys, mutta HTF-607 ja HTF-614 lienevät siirtyneet - isojen muutostöiden jälkeen - konsernin ulkopuolelle ajoon.


Minua kiinnostaisi, että mikä taho loppupeleissä nuo autot sieltä osti. Linkker vai HSL?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minua kiinnostaisi, että mikä taho loppupeleissä nuo autot sieltä osti. Linkker vai HSL?


No käytettyjen linja-autojen kaupassa on vaikka kuinka monenlaisia välikäsiä esiintynyt. En nyt kaikista todennäköisimpänä vaihtoehtona sitä pidä, että HSL:llä olisi ollut asiakkuussuhde suoraan KA-konserniin näitä kahta konversioautoa koskien. Mutta autot ovat siinä mielessä historiallisia, että merkiltään Kabuseja on jatkanut ammattimaisessa liikenteessä konsernin ulkopuolella, vaikka nyt sitten erinäisten muutostöiden jälkeen.

Hieman tähän liittyen, tällainenkin Kabus liikkui aikanaan Helsingin seudulla, mutta eri tarkoituksessa kuin aiemmin mainitut HTF-607 ja HTF-614. Tätä eBus-Kabusia en laske kuuluvan muille liikennöitsijöille siirtyneeksi Kabusiksi, vaikka sekin liikkui lyhyen aikaa Espoon linjalla 11 aikataulunmukaisessa liikenteessä siten, että liikenteenharjoittaja ei kuulunut KA-konserniin.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Minkä takia Kabus TC:tä valmistettiin jollain Allison-vaihteistolla, mikä ei ole ymmärtääkseni tänä päivänä (tai ole ollut edes koko 2000-luvulla) kovin yleinen kaupunkibusseissa? miksei ne valmistettu suositummalla ZF:llä tai Voithilla, jotka ovat paljon yleisempiä ja käytetympiä kaupunkibusseissa? ite vain tiedän että Allison-vaihteistoa käytettiin aikoinaan joissakin Wiima K202-autoissa (ja mahdollisesti myös muissa), mut muuten Allison on itelleni (ja varmaan myös monelle muulle nuoremmalle sukupolvelle) täysin tuntematon vaihteisto. Ite en ainakaan tunnistaisi Allisonia äänen perusteella samalla tavalla kuin tutuiksi tulleet ZF ja Voith.


Allisson ja zf äänen erottaa helposti. Ja matkustajana sen myös tuntee, Allisson kun on voihtin tapaan öljyllä välityksen välittävä, suoranaista kytkentää ei ollut. Meno on pehmeää, ja tuota pykälän vaihdossa syntyvää Nykäystä ei tule.

----------

